# Neuer FOX RP 23 für Cannondale Jekyll



## meneken (6. September 2006)

Hallo Jekyllfreunde,

wer von Euch hat Interesse an einem neuen FOX RP 23 für sein Jekyll? Leider gibt es offiziell den neuen Dämpfer nicht für das CD Jekyll. Bitte schreibt mir kurz eine E-Mail wer Interesse hat, dann kann ich wenn genügend zusammenkommen welche in Auftrag geben. Das Fahrwerk wäre somit wieder auf dem Stand der Technik. Die Dämpferaufnahme bleibt dieselbe. Geliefert werden der neue Dämpfer, die Rahmenmutter und die Kontermutter. Die Gleitbuchsen und die Verbindungsschrauben gibt es weiterhin bei CD.
Preis ca. 500

meneken


----------



## hotzemott (6. September 2006)

Meines Wissens gibt es aber bei den Dämpfern nen Unterschied zwischen der ersten und der zweiten Version des Jekylls, die dann mehr Federweg hatte. Solltest also wohl noch erwähnen welches Jekyll du meinst.

Hotzemott


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meneken (6. September 2006)

Oh sorry,

aber eigentlich ist es egal. Wenn genügend "kurze" Dämpfer zusammenkommen geht das natürlich auch. Habe selber nur das neuere Modell. Hat der kurze in etwa das Einbaumaß vom 165er oder 152er???


----------



## Nummer5 (7. September 2006)

Hallo,

das Jekyll mit 115mm Federweg hat 165mm als Einbaulänge wenn mans so bezeichnen will.
Aber ca. 500  das ist jenseits von gut und böse  !


----------



## meneken (19. September 2006)

Tja Nummer5,

der Dämpfer kostet ohne Gewinde bei Fox 439Euro. Meinst du das Gewinde springt von selbst drauf???


----------



## Klaus46 (19. September 2006)

stell mal bitte Bilder rein von dem fertigen Teil, das wäre nett.


----------



## Klaus46 (19. September 2006)

@ Meneken: ist das dann der RP23 mit normal 185 mm Gesamtlänge und 44,4 mm Hub ?


----------



## meneken (20. September 2006)

Hallo,

folgende Einbaulängen kann ich anbieten: 
152mm/26,6mm Hub mit ca. 80mm Federweg im Jekyll (macht keinen Sinn), 165mm/38mm Hub mit ca.114mm Federweg, 
190mm/50,8mm Hub mit ca.152mm Federweg, 
200mm/57mm Hub mit ca. 171mm Federweg (was aber auch keinen Sinn macht). 
Der 185mm/44.45mm mit  ca. 134mm Federweg  was etwa dem Dämpfer des neueren Jekylls entspricht, ist noch nicht als Ersatzdämpfer zu kaufen  mal sehen was ich machen kann. 
Selber habe ich jetzt den 190/50,8 verbaut. Durch 40mm Verstellweg am Gewinde lässt sich eh jede Position einstellen. Das Fahrwerk ist nun grandios einstellbar  ! Durch die Plattform kann bekannter maßen mit mehr Sag gefahren werden was sich um 100% auf das Ansprechverhalten auswirkt. Bei eingeschalteter Plattform ist das Wippen komplett weg und dennoch spricht er bei Schlägen erstklassig an!
Die original Rahmenmutter und Kontermutter können jetzt doch weiter verwendet werden!

Bilder Folgen


----------



## Klaus46 (20. September 2006)

bei dem 50,8 mm Hub würde sich die Geometrie dahin verändern, dass der Hinterbau nach "unten" wandert, also mehr CC-Einstellung.
Wenn man das jetzt mit der Verstellung ausgleicht wandert der Dämpfer Richtung Vorderrad, der Lenkkopfwinkel verringert sich, richtig ?
Beim normalen serienmässigen Fox kam man da aber schon mit dem Lockout-Hebel in gefährliche Nähe des Rahmens beim Einfedern.
Wie ist das bei deiner Version ?


----------



## meneken (20. September 2006)

@ Klaus 46,

Der RP23 baut vorne schmäler - egal ob der Dämpfer ganz vorn oder ganz hinten eingestellt ist - er berührt nie den Rahmen. Auch der Hebel für die Plattform berührt den Rahmen nie. Ich selber fahre eigentlich nur die CC Einstellung also ziemlich weit vorn. Wer eher Freeride fährt sollte den 185er nehmen ( den krieg ich schon noch her  ) da bei der extremen Freeride Einstellung das Hinterrad bei Dämpferanschlag an das Sitzrohr kommen kann. ( Das passiert aber dann erst wenn die neuen 152mm Federweg überwunden sind  ) Die letzten 10mm sollten also beim 190eher nicht benutzt werden. Dann bleiben wie beim original Float knapp 10mm Weg auf dem Gewinde um den Dämpfer einzustellen. Macht dann am Hinterrad ca.30mm aus! (Gesamtgewindelänge original 30mm - bei mir 40mm)


----------



## meneken (12. Oktober 2006)

Hier die Bilder....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (12. Oktober 2006)

Ist das Gewinde jetzt direkt in die Lufthülse gedreht oder als Buchse drübergepresst?


----------



## meneken (12. Oktober 2006)

Das Gewinde ist nicht direkt auf die Dämpferhülse gedreht. Geht auch gar nicht, da die Hülse viel zu dünn ist. Eine neue anzufertigen wäre unbezahlbar. Die Gewindebuchse ist auf die original Dämpferhülse aufgebracht.


----------



## Nummer5 (12. Oktober 2006)

meneken schrieb:


> Das Gewinde ist nicht direkt auf die Dämpferhülse gedreht. Geht auch gar nicht, da die Hülse viel zu dünn ist. Eine neue anzufertigen wäre unbezahlbar. Die Gewindebuchse ist auf die original Dämpferhülse aufgebracht.


Intressant!  
Ist die Gewindehülse mit der org. Hülse verklebt, oder habt ihr die irgendwie anders befestigt?


----------



## meneken (12. Oktober 2006)

Richtig! Ist verklebt. (Beim Nachbau bitte keinen 0815-Kleber verwenden. Das ist ein spezieller Kleber für genau solche Verbindungen- versteht sich von selbst . Die Klebeflächen müssen zudem vorher speziell Oberflächenbehandelt werden!) Aufschrumpfen habe ich mich nicht getraut da die dünne Lufthülse rechnerisch minimal nach innen gedruckt wird. Dadurch wird die Laufeigenschaft des Kolbens beeinträchtigt. Habe die Klebeverbindung sowohl rechnerisch als auch praktisch getestet. Beim Scheerversuch sind vorher die Rahmenbolzen abgerissen  . Rechnerisch bräuchte man statisch bei 1.5-facher Sicherheit ca. 100000N zum lösen der Verbindung und dynamisch (ohne Berücksichtigung der Dämpfung!) bei 2.5-facher Sicherheit noch mindestens 25000N. Vorher bricht irgendetwas anderes! (Bei 15bar - ich fahre bei 68kg Körpergewicht 12.5bar - schlägt der Dämpfer bei 4500N durch).


----------



## chaoscarsten (12. Oktober 2006)

Teurer Spass.
Ob sich das lohnt.
Der alte Dämpfer ist ja nun auch nicht so schlecht ... und so alt ist dieser auch nicht


----------



## meneken (12. Oktober 2006)

Und wie sich das lohnt!!! Les mal den Test in der "Mountain BIKE" 09/06. Ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! Wollt mir eigentlich auch erst ein neues Bike kaufen weil mir das Gewippe auf den Geist gegangen ist. Das Fahrwerk ist nun erstklassig! 500Euro sind natürlich zu viel! War auch nicht nur für die Gewindehülse sondern auch für die Rahmenmutter berechnet. Selbige fällt ja nun weg da die originale verwendet werden kann. Der Dämpfer kostet 439 - dazu kommt a bisserl was fürs Drehen und draufmachen. Je nachdem wie viele zusammenkommen schrumpft natürlich der Preis. Das Drehen ist nicht ganz billig und das Material ist auch kein einfaches Aluminium.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klaus46 (15. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

habe mir das Teil eingebaut. Optisch und technisch einwandfrei gelöst, alle Achtung.
Die Geometrie hat sich durch den Einbau kaum verändert, es lässt sich beim Jekyll ja hervorragend anpassen.
Es handelt sich hier um ein paar Millimeter hin oder her, das ist innerhalb der Fertigungstoleranz. (Ich fahre einen XL-Rahmen).
Ich konnte bisher leider erst ne ganz kleine Runde fahren, aber die hat mich doch schon sehr positiv überrascht.
Ich kann jetzt den Sag (da ca. 150 mm Federweg jetzt vorhanden sind) immer etwas mehr zum Grösseren einstellen, also mehr Sag als vorher. Das heisst, ich kann mit richtig total "weicher" Federung fahren, was ich beim bisherigen Manitou Swinger 3 und FoxFloat RL nicht so gemacht habe.
Durch den 3-fach Schalter für die Plattform, lässt sich die Wipperei am Berg sehr gut unterdrücken.
Früher bei Lockout, war es knüppelhart und beim Aufstehen drehte das Hinterrad am steilen Berg durch. Jetzt, durch die 3 Einstellungen anpassbar, komme ich ohne Durchdreher im Kies dort hoch, ohne grösseren Kraftverlust.
Beim Manitou war Traktion da, jedoch wippte es halt im Stehen doch ordentlich.
Das schöne: selbst in Stufe 3 des RP 23 ist genügend Antiwipp-Lockout vorhanden, dass man im Wiegetritt zwar noch leicht einfedert (geschätzt ca. 20-30 mm am Hinterrad), aber dafür trotzdem noch Traktion und etwas "härteren" Federweg nutzbar hat. Sehr gut gelungen.

Ich hatte erst Bedenken, dass durch den grösseren Federweg das Hinterrad ans Sitzrohr anstösst. Dem ist in der CC-Einstellung nicht so. Es sind 10 mm Luft beim voll Einfedern, kann man ja so Einstellen.
Ich denke selbst bei mehr FR-Einstellung würde duch die Progression des Dämpfers auch da nichts anstossen.
Beim "Downhill" mit hohen Geschwindigkeiten spürt man deutlich, das der RP 23 alles wegbügelt, ohne das man aber das Gefühl unterm A.... verliert.
Klasse, jedoch waren da Manitou und RL auch schon sehr gut, wie ich finde.

Ich werde sicher nächste Woche noch mehr fahren können und kann dann berichten.

Bisheriges Fazit: eine tolle runde Sache, technisch einwandfrei gelöst, sieht gut aus und funktioniert hervorragend.
Für alle Jekyll-Fahrer auch die Möglichkeit, bei unreparablen Defekten der bisherigen Dämpfer, sich Ersatz zu besorgen, was bisher zweifelhaft war, wegen der Trunion-Aufnahme. 
Und zwar Ersatz auf dem neuesten technischen Stand !
Mein Kompliment auch an Fox, die hier eine tolle Technologie eingebaut haben.

Es wäre toll, wenn andere Jekyll-Fahrer in naher Zukunft auch mal hier berichten, denn wie wir wissen ist alles ja auch ein bisschen subjektiv und mit dem eigenen Hintern "gemessen".


----------



## Klaus46 (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich konnte jetzt auf einer grösseren Tour noch mal weitere Erfahrungen sammeln.
Also alles bisher Gesagte kann ich nur unterstreichen. Der RP23 ist ne Wucht.
Sehr sensibel und trotzdem funktioniert die Plattform klasse.
Der Manitou Swinger 3 ist gut, aber die Plattform des neueren RP23 ist effektiver.
Bergauf in Stufe 2 oder 3 und Ruhe ist hinten und trotzdem wird das Hinterrad nicht "hart". Aber man merkt deutlich, dass die Kraft in die Pedale geht und nicht in die Federung.
Also für mich ist die "Harmonie" zwischen Lefty-Max SPV und diesem Dämpfer hervorragend.
Auch in schwererem Gelände ist es eine Wohltat, diese Reserven zu haben.
Also für mich eine gelungene Sache und es gibt für die Zukunft Ersatz !!
Dank an den "Erfinder".


----------



## KaliberDeluxe (30. Januar 2007)

Hallo Leute!

ja, ich fahre nun seit einigen Jahren das Jekyll Mod.2000-US.
(siehe Bild)
http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/00/ce/model-0VN1S.html

Frage an die Experten (weil die neue Dämpferwahl hinten und Gabel VORNE) mich als nicht-immer-up-to-daten Biker) einfach nicht durch den Markt durchblicken läßt:

mit welchem Dämpfer hinten und welcher Gabel vorne würdet Ihr das Bike
"modernisieren".... mir ist der Federweg der Headshock einfach zu gering!
Ausserdem bin ich ein "Heavy-Rider"  (85-90kg, 184cm gross)
Mir würde Vorne ein Federweg von ca. 100-130 vorschweben (!?)
Bisher habe ich die Rock Shox Revelation 426 oder Reba U-Turn ins Auge gefaßt

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar, zumal ich die Geometrie des Bikes nicht allzusehr ändern möchte! 

Grüsse
KaliberDeluxe


----------



## Enrgy (30. Januar 2007)

Naja, für vorne würde sich doch eine Lefty ganz gut machen, oder? 
Bei ebay werden doch immer wieder welche angeboten, neu und gebraucht, auch nicht viel teurer als die von dir genannten Gabeln. Zu denen brauchst du auch noch Distanzbuchsen, da die so nicht in den Steuersatz passen.
Hinten wirds da schon schwieriger. Entweder die hier im Thread beschriebene Methode - wobei die verwendeten Dämpfer wohl für das Jekyll neuerer Bauart sind, da etwas mehr Federweg resp. Dämpferlänge, wenn ich das so richtig verstehe. Oder, wenn dein alter Dämpfer noch ok ist, also speziell die Lufthülse (das Teil mit dem Gewinde), dann kannst du auch auf die Suche nach zB. einem Fox Float RL in 165mm Länge gehen und dort einfach die Lufthülse wechseln. So hab ich das gemacht und es funktioniert wunderbar.

PS: ich hab auch fast 90kg und "nur" eine 100mm Lefty DLR.


----------



## KaliberDeluxe (30. Januar 2007)

Hey!
Danke für den Beitrag...
hm... ja eine Lefty wäre eine gute Alternative...
habe gerade noch folgendes gefunden:
ein "Upgrade-Kit" für meine Ultra-Faty-DL von Magura auf "echte" 80mm!
http://www.ebener-zweiradsport.de/technik.0.html
Ggf. bleibe ich auch dabei...
Danke für den Tipp... werde mich mal bei eigty-aid.com beraten lassen 

Gruss
KaliberDeluxe


----------



## sterniwaf (31. Januar 2007)

Toll meneken! Das nenne ich Innovation! Das ist mit das Beste, was ich in fünf Jahren Forum gesehen habe!


----------



## nico.k (22. Mai 2007)

Hallo "meneken", bin an dem Dämpferumbau interessiert. Habe so ein Stadt-Jekyll, was ich für Touren verwenden will. Deshalb brauch ich wohl eher einen Stahlfederdämpfer, da eine ordentliche Belastung durch den am Rahmen montierten Gepäckträger hinzukommt. Außerdem lege ich weniger Wert auf sensibles Ansprechverhalten als auf Verschleißarmut und Wartungsfreiheit. Hast Du evtl. schonmal über einen Adapterring für einen Fox Vanilla nachgedacht?

Alternativ; kann man einen preiswert erstandenen Fox RP23 (bspw. bei E...) zum Umbau zu Dir schicken ???

Viele Grüße, vielen Dank

nico.k


----------



## zwilling74_6 (28. Oktober 2007)

Hallo meneken,

bin gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer für mein jekyll..

der alte Fox Floast RL ist wohl hinüber und einen Ersatz hab ich bisher nicht gefunden.


Würde mich für den 190mm/50,8mm Hub mit ca.152mm Federweg, interessieren.

Gruß

zwilling74_6


----------



## timm010 (22. Januar 2008)

Ich habe jetzt selbst einen solchen umgebauten RP23 an meinem Jekyll 1 und ich kann nur sagen "Hervorragend". Das Ding passt perfekt, ist super verarbeitet und arbeitet tadellos.
Handwerklich kann man da nur den Hut ziehen. Das ist schon sehr profesionell gemacht.
Das Rad selbst hat enorm an agilität gewonnen und fährt sich auf der Straße deutlich angenehmer.

Weiter so
timm010


----------



## reallimk (1. März 2008)

Ich kann mich meinem Vorredner da nur anschließen.

seit gestern ist mein altes Jekyll auch mit einem von meneken umgebauten RP23 bestückt. 
Krieg das grinsen kaum noch ausm Gesicht. Habe schon alle meine Lieblingstrails in der Umgebung abgefahren und bin echt froh, in das alte Rad noch mal ein wenig Geld investiert zu haben. 
Besonders Bergauf merkt man die ProPedal Funktion.
_Da brauch ich mein Hardtail wohl doch nicht mehr. Braucht jemand ein Taurine?  Spaß bei Seite - da kommts dann doch nicht ganz ran _

Ich kann nur jedem, der stolzen Jekyll Besitzer zu einem Update raten.

mfg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hansamann (15. Mai 2008)

Hallo!
Ich habe das neue Jekyll mit mehr Federweg und mir auch den RP 23 gegönnt.
Nachdem ich den Dämpfer ordentlich eingefahren habe wollte ich hier auch mal meine Meinung posten.
Durch den RP23 habe ich hinten nun mehr Federweg. Dadurch hat sich die Geometrie meiner Meinung nach leicht geändert. Ich finde das Bike etwas Freeride lastiger, wobei man dem ja noch durch die Verstellmöglichkeiten entgegenkommen kann.
Der RP23 läuft viel besser als der der alte Flaot RL. Man kann mit viel Sag fahren und dann wenns auf die Straße geht eine der 3 Plattform reinhauen. Super genial. Seid dem geht das Rad  ab wie Schmitz Katze 
Ich muss sagen Respekt!!! Jetzt ist das Jekyll II auf einem Topaktuellen
Level und kann locker mit neuen MTB´s mithalten.
Great


----------



## stonehard (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo Meneken,

ich habe einen fast neuen RP23 165mm und das passende Jekyll.
Kann man den Dämpfer Dir zum Umbau schicken?

Grüße stonehard


----------



## sdreher (12. August 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es etwas Neues von der Jekyll-auf-RP23-Umbau-Front?

Wäre ebenfalls interessiert.


----------



## reallimk (12. August 2008)

Neues?

Bei mir nicht, mein Umbau hält immer noch gut.  
Das einzige, was mir momentan immer wieder passiert, ist das sich der Dämpfer nach einigen längeren Touren in der Aufnahme dreht, obwohl ich die große Kontermutter (oder wie auch immer das Ding heißt) eigentlich recht fest angezogen habe. Kann man da was gegen machen


----------



## meneken (18. August 2008)

Hallo,

einen kleinen Tropfen- aber nur einen! - blaues Loctite (242/243) und der Dämpfer dreht sich nicht mehr! Lässt sich aber auch ganz leicht wieder lösen...

Gruß


----------



## reallimk (18. August 2008)

Hmm  ja Loctite werd ich dann wohl mal ausprobieren.

Hab ich mich bislang nicht getraut


----------



## freewheel (11. März 2009)

Hallo Meneken, kann man dich noch konsultieren - hätte da eventuell noch einen Patienten (Jekyll 2/135 mm)?


----------



## philosand (18. Mai 2009)

Hallo, bin gerade von einer Tour mit meinem Jekyll I und dem von meneken umgebauten RP23 Dämpfer (Modell 2009, 165 mm Einbaumaß) zurück. 

Ist besonders beim Antreten ein völlig anderes Gefühl. Mit der "propedal"-Funktion hat sich die Kraftübertragung sensationell verbessert. Das ganze Rad ist nun deutlich steifer und auch bei "propedal" auf Stufe 3 noch sehr komfortabel. 

Zudem ist deutlich weniger Druck erforderlich, als bei der alten Fox Float. Mein Bruder wiegt 105 kg und bringt auch sehr viel Kraft auf die Pedale. Mit der Fox Float konnte er kaum fahren; selbst bei 21 bar lag der sag bei ca. 2 cm. Mit der RP23 reichen ihm 10 bar und der sag beträgt ca. 0,8 cm, womit also noch deutlich Luft nach oben ist. 

Wenn das Verhalten auch bei sehr kaltem Wetter so ist, dann weiß ich nicht, wie die RP23 noch verbessert werden sollte. Für 100 Euro zuzüglich Versand erhält man bei Meneken einen handwerklich erstklassigen Umbau und kann auch noch die Farbe des Gewindes wählen. Habe zunächst daran gedacht es selbst zu machen, aber Meneken hat halt die Erfahrung.

Bin auf ganzer Linie zufrieden, danke!


----------



## cannondale3000 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Cannondale 3000 der ersten Generation. 
Wo kann ich den Fox RP 23 für dieses Jekyll bestellen, was würde der Dämpfer kosten,
wie lange dauert die Lieferung. 

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Rob (9. August 2009)

Hello everyone,
Sorry for my English, but I do not speak German. I found this thread on Google, and it is exactly what I want to do. If this project is still happening, please contact me (I am in Australia) I can source an RP23 and send it to you. My email is dr.rob.bishop[at]gmail.com
Happy trails fellow Jekyll riders!


----------



## Johann1965 (27. November 2009)

Hallo Meneken,
auch ich habe Interesse an einem rp23 für mein jekyll. Es ist ein Jekyll 1, der Dämpfer sollte also eine Länge von 165 mm haben.
Gruß  Johann


----------



## F.R. (11. März 2010)

Hallo meneken, 

habe mir vor kurzem ein Jekyll II mit Lefty Max gekauft und nun das Gefühl das der Dämpfer hinten auf einer Tour Luft verliert. Nun machen mir hier die Beiträge Mut auf eine sinvolle und techn. einwandfreie Umbaulösung. 
Baust Du die Dinger immer noch um?
Wenn ja auch die Aktuellen oder muß ich schauen das ich einen 2008er-2009er irgendwo auftreibe?
Ich wollte mal vorsichtig anfragen, da ich das mit dem Dämpfer bei den nächsten Touren nochmal genau beobachten will.

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich trotzdem freuen 

Gruß Frank


----------



## FraRa (31. März 2010)

Hallo ersma,

bin auf der Suche nach einer vernünftigen Umbaulösung meines Dämpfers für mein Jekyll auf meneken`s Beitrag gestossen... Leider hat er so wie ich das sehe das letzte mal 2008 gepostet.
Hat jemand eine Kontaktadresse???

MfG


----------



## Enrgy (31. März 2010)

Ich würde da nicht viel Hoffnung haben, noch jemand zu erreichen. 
Ähnlich dem Kollegen, der eine Reparatur für ausgeleierte Pedalgewinde angeboten hat, hört man auch hier seit Jahren nix mehr...


----------



## matthewsc (30. Mai 2010)

Ich möchte mein Jekyll 700 mit einem solchen Dämpfer nachrüsten. Bitte um Tipps zur Anfertigung der Gewindehülse.

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrradpbl (1. September 2010)

Hallo meneken

Hast du noch die Möglichkeit solche Dämpfer anzubieten?

Gruß


Fahrradpbl





meneken schrieb:


> Hallo Jekyllfreunde,
> 
> wer von Euch hat Interesse an einem neuen FOX RP 23 für sein Jekyll? Leider gibt es offiziell den neuen Dämpfer nicht für das CD Jekyll. Bitte schreibt mir kurz eine E-Mail wer Interesse hat, dann kann ich wenn genügend zusammenkommen welche in Auftrag geben. Das Fahrwerk wäre somit wieder auf dem Stand der Technik. Die Dämpferaufnahme bleibt dieselbe. Geliefert werden der neue Dämpfer, die Rahmenmutter und die Kontermutter. Die Gleitbuchsen und die Verbindungsschrauben gibt es weiterhin bei CD.
> Preis ca. 500
> ...


----------



## canno-range (2. September 2010)

Vielleicht ist *das *interessant für dich.


----------



## JekyllTreiber (15. September 2010)

Hallo Meneken,

bist du noch im Geschäft? Leider ist das in diesem Threat nicht erkennbar. Schaut eher vom Urheber "verlassen" aus..

Grüße

Pit


----------



## Gorbatchof (20. Januar 2011)

Hallo Meneken,

Hoff dich oder jemanden zu erreichen, der das "Jekyllersatzdämpfergeschäft" betreibt.
...bräuchte auch so ein Teil...

mfg G.


----------



## didi4651 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo ich habe noch einen komplett überholten Manitou Swinger für das Jekyll 2
wer interesse hat PM an mich


----------



## Gorbatchof (21. Januar 2011)

Hi didi4651
Suche einen Fox rp 23, Bl. 190mm.
Hab den Swinger bereits getestet(von Corratec)...hat mich leider nicht überzeugt.
Danke ;-)         mfg St.


----------



## miyata (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo alle Jekyll-Fahrer!
Ich habe mir letzten Sonntag meinen Dämpfer zerschossen  und würde als Ersatz gerne einen umgebauten RP23 ins Jekyll 2 einbauen um auch die neue Federungstechnik nutzen zu können. Werden noch welche umgebaut? Wer verkauft einen? Im I-Net gibt es zur Zeit zwar noch zwei neue (alte) Dämpfer aber der RP23 wäre mir lieber.
Wer kann Hilfe leisten?


----------



## gepacktrager (15. Februar 2011)

gibt es noch jemanden der sich mit dem Thema beschäftigt?


----------



## DamiSan (11. April 2011)

Mein Dämpfer machts auch nciht mehr lang :-S


----------



## cimgott (11. April 2011)

Also ich hab kein Jerkyll aber wenn ihr einen alten Dämpfer mit dem Gewinde habt, könntet ihr doch einfach die komplette Hülse vom alten auf den neuen schrauben oder???

Vielleicht mal jemanden fragen, der öfters Dämpfer wartet, ob die Hülse geändert wurde! Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn Fox in den letzten Jahren an der Hülse nichts geändert hätte!!

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jekyllhyde (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo Meneken! es ist schon ne Zeit her, dass Du diesen Artikel gepostet hast-ich habe ihn leider erst jetzt gefunden und wollte fragen, ob die Sache noch aktuell isrt oder ob Deine Produktion mittlerweile eingestellt ist  Ich habe ein 3000 sl aus 2000, was ich gern am leben erhalten möchte. Noch funkt der originale Dämpfer,aber er müßte nun doch überholt oder getauscht werden und das ist sehr teuer bzw. schwierig.
Gib mir doch bitte kurz ne Rückmail.
Flo


----------



## Nummer5 (12. Juli 2011)

@jekyllhyde

Es wäre schön wenn Meneken kontaktierbar wäre und auch noch liefern könnte.
Allerdings ist sein letzte Lebenszeichen von 18.08.*2008* ... 
Sieht also schlecht aus!


----------



## meneken (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry, dass ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe. Die Dämpferumbauten hatte ich damals während meines Studiums gemacht. Tja - Studium ist vorbei und die Zeit wird auch immer knapper. Ich würde euch liebend gerne die Dämpfer umbauen denn trotz eines Rize und Flash setze ich mich noch heute sau gern auf mein Jekyll! Das Fahrwerk ist einfach klasse! Leider ist der Aufwand für mich dann doch erheblich und somit werde ich keine Dämpfer mehr umbauen. Ich möchte Euch aber dennoch helfen. Ich denke bei den Interessenten ist sicher einer dabei der die Hülsen drehen oder drehen lassen kann. Das Fügen ist dann nicht sooo schwer. Schließt Euch zusammen und einer kontaktiert mich dann per E-Mail - aber bitte nur einer sonst erklär ich mir einen Wolf   Ich schick Ihm dann die Zeichnung und die Montagebeschreibung.

Grüße aus Augsburg


----------



## Enrgy (15. Juli 2011)

Uaaah, es lebt!!!


----------



## Nummer5 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

meneken, dass wäre eine klasse Sache, wenn Du uns dein Know-How zu Verfügung stellen würdest! 

An den Rest der Interessierten - ich würde schon mal 1-2 nehmen  
Dann meldet mal fleißig die Stückzahl, vielleicht kommt es ja zu einer Kleinserie 

Nr5


----------



## jekyllhyde (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo meneken,

schön dass Du Dich meldest.Hatte schon versucht Dich telefonisch zu erreichen,weil es bei mit der Reparatur echt drängt..
Wäre es nicht möglich, die Gewinde bei dem damals beauftragten Betrieb zu fertigen? Die kennen das doch schon.
Gab es eigentlich irgendwelche Ausfälle bei dieser Konstruktion Ganz ohne schaffen das ja nicht mal die Hersteller
Ich bin jedenfalls sehr dran interessiert.wie gesagt, dürfte es nur nicht zu langen dauern.

Viele Grüße,
Flo


----------



## meneken (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Flo,
ach Du warst das?! 
Ich bin am Donnerstag erst vom biken zurück gekommen. Auch diesmal hat das Jekyll wieder den Poschiavotrail runter beste Dienste geleistet .
Nein - Ausfälle gab und gibt es nicht! Wie auch - du brauchst schon mindestens 10t um die Hülse in Axialrichtung zu lösen. Die Tragkraft der Gewindeflanken ist dann die selbe wie beim Originaldämpfer. Die Fertigung der Hülsen selbst ist schon a bisserl aufwändiger. Die Nut für die Floataussparung muss von Hand gestochen werden. Schneller geht's natürlich auf 'ner CNC Drehmaschine mit angetriebenen Werkzeugen - da kostet die Stunde aber gleich mal 90 . Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass ich noch irgendwo zwei habe. Meine bessere Hälfte hat die beim Umzug aber leider verlegt. Mal sehen ob ich sie noch finde. Hast Du den RP23 schon einmal zerlegt? Wie schaut's mit Deinen handwerklichen Fähigkeiten aus? Ich bin im Urlaubsstress und muss für zwei Wochen zum tauchen an das Rote Meer 

Grüsse aus Augsburg


----------



## jekyllhyde (17. Juli 2011)

Grüß Dich!
URLAUB?? was war das nochmal??
Also bevor Du in die Ferne entfliehst, Folgendes zu meinem Status: Ich hab noch den originalen Fox Float RC drin. Hat immer super gefunkt,obwohl der  -im Gegensatz zum Rest des Bikes- wohl wartungstechnisch etwas vernachlässigt worden ist
Jetzt verliert er ganz langsam die Luft und bevor ich wie nun mit meiner defekten Fatty auf dem Trockenen sitze, möchte ich mich Alternativen erkundigen.-Ich weiß aber nicht,wie lang der Dämpfer nun noch mitmacht,falls Du also noch die Teile findest oder mir und den Anderen irgendwie helfen kannst, wäre das echt super

-Vielleicht hast Du ja auch Ahnung von der Gabelwartung: Ich habe nun das teure! Werkzeug hier und damit alles zerlegt.(Gebel hatte abrupt alle Luft auf der Tour verloren) Kaputte Dichtungen habe ich aber keine gefunden,Ventil scheint auch okay..-So weit so gut. Ich habe aber gesehn, dass die Laufbahnen eines Linearlagers sich wohl verschoben haben..doch diesen Teil kann ich irgendwie nicht zerlegen--Ich habe keine Unterlagen über die Technik der Gabel und bevor nun was zerstört wird, wollte ich sie nun einschicken (Fahrrad Kohl evtl.)--Aber das wird wohl dann richtig teuer..
Und soviel zu technischen Fähigkeiten:ich schrauben regelmäßig an meinem 69 er Buick und das recht erfolgreich, auch die Gabelwartung würde ich wohl schaffen wenns da Unterlagen gäbe.-Du hast wahrscheinlich noch etwas mehr Ahnung denke ich (Maschinenbau?!) also lern ich gern noch was dazu
Vielleicht können wir vor Deinem Urlaub nochmal schreiben oder telefonieren-Biste bei Fratzenbuch?Muß dochmal Deine Bikes sehen
Viele Grüße aus dem schönen Ruhrgebiet!
Und danke für die Hilfe,
Flo


----------



## Enrgy (17. Juli 2011)

Bei dem Umbau von menneken ging es ja vorrangig um die Verwendung neuerer Dämpfertechnologie, sprich Platform Funktion.
Solange beim alten Dämpfer die Lufthülse (das Teil mit dem Gewinde) noch i.O. ist, kann man durchaus einen normalen gebrauchten Fox Float verwenden, indem man einfach nur die Hülse umschraubt. Dämpferhub sollte natürlich gleich bleiben.
Wenn du aber mit deinem Dämpfer noch von der Funktion her zufrieden bist, und er scheinbar nur Luft verliert, wird es Zeit für einen kleinen Service, den man problemlos selbst durchführen kann. Zur Sicherheit kann dann gleich noch ein neuer Dichtsatz für die Lufthülse eingebaut werden.
Undicht werden die Floats gerne, wenn sie trocken laufen weil sie lange ungewartet gefahren wurden. Etwas Fett auf die inneren Dichtungen oder Öl helfen da schon recht gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toni22 (22. August 2011)

meneken schrieb:


> Hallo Jekyllfreunde,
> 
> wer von Euch hat Interesse an einem neuen FOX RP 23 für sein Jekyll? Leider gibt es offiziell den neuen Dämpfer nicht für das CD Jekyll. Bitte schreibt mir kurz eine E-Mail wer Interesse hat, dann kann ich wenn genügend zusammenkommen welche in Auftrag geben. Das Fahrwerk wäre somit wieder auf dem Stand der Technik. Die Dämpferaufnahme bleibt dieselbe. Geliefert werden der neue Dämpfer, die Rahmenmutter und die Kontermutter. Die Gleitbuchsen und die Verbindungsschrauben gibt es weiterhin bei CD.
> Preis ca. 500
> ...



Hallo Meneken,

ich hätte Interesse an dem Umbau, einen neuen RP 23 habe ich schon. Kannst Du mir da weiterhelfen?

Gruß Toni 22


----------



## Nummer5 (23. August 2011)

Hallo!

Meneken ist "out of business" aus Zeitmangel - aber wer hat schon zuviel Zeit 

Meneken war so nett uns die nötigen Infos für den Umbau zukommen zu lassen. Ich bin auch schon dran alles in die Weg zu leiten...
Es sind schon ein paar Firmen angefragt zwecks einer ersten Kleinserie.
Sobald ich sagen kann, dass ich den Umbau und zu welchen Preis durchführe kann gebe ich hier Beschied.

Allerdings habe ich beruflich im Moment ein großes Projekt am Start was mich sehr einspannt die nächste Zeit...

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## Toni22 (23. August 2011)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Meneken ist "out of business" aus Zeitmangel - aber wer hat schon zuviel Zeit
> 
> ...



Hallo Sebastian,

ich habe heut auch schon mit einem Kumpel telefoniert, privater Handwerksmeister mit Kontakten zu einer CNC Maschine. Ich bräuchte aber die Zeichnungen, falls es diese gibt. Dann könnte ich diese weiterleiten und unter Umständen könnten wir nächste Woche die Teile haben. Weiterhin bräuchte ich noch die Materialangabe und den Kleber welchen man verwenden muss.
Also, um so schneller ich die Angaben habe, um so schneller kann die Produktion starten.
Weist Du schon wieviel Stück hergestellt werden sollten?

Gruß Tino

Meine Email für die Unterlagen:
[email protected]


----------



## knallpaste (5. September 2011)

Hi Meneken

ich habe über einen Freund Zugang zu einer CNC und würde gerne mein 2000er Jekyll upgraden.

Kannst du mir evtl. die Zeichnung und weitere Infos zu kommen lassen?

Viele Grüße,

Knallpaste


----------



## gepacktrager (12. September 2011)

Da ist ja einiges in Bewegung gekommen. 
Wenn also hülsen gedreht werden, würde ich auch mal interesse anmelden. 
- das wäre ja auch ganz gut für den Stückpreis.


----------



## canno-range (13. September 2011)

gepacktrager schrieb:


> Da ist ja einiges in Bewegung gekommen.
> Wenn also hülsen gedreht werden, würde ich auch mal interesse anmelden.
> - das wäre ja auch ganz gut für den Stückpreis.



Ich melde hiermit auch Interesse an. Wenn es konkret wird, bitte per PN melden, da ich hier nicht ständig vorbeischaue.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doriuscrow (13. November 2011)

Wenn ihr da was in Gang setzt - ich wäre auch interessiert!


----------



## miyata (25. Dezember 2011)

Hier kommt noch ein Interessent !
Möcht auch trotz neuem flash 29er nicht auf mein Jekyll verzichten. 
Eine bitte an die, denen die Unterlagen von meneken vorliegen. Bitte die anderen wenn möglich nicht vergessen. 
Noch schöne Festtage.


----------



## Kunstlehrer (29. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 
habe ein ähnliches Problem mit meinem Fox Dämpfer am Jekyll 2: Er lässt sich nicht mehr verstellen! Also  die Druckstufe (ist doch richtig?) 
Habe einen Fox Float RL montiert, der bis gestern tadellos funktionierte. Habe ihn dann auf langsam ausfedern gedreht um die "Mitte" zu finden. Danach ließ er sich nicht mehr zurückdrehen. Nach sanfter Gewaltanwendung  dreht das Verstellrad jetzt durch, dadurch ist auch kein Lock out mehr möglich.
Jetzt die Fragen: Umbau über Meneken noch möglich? Lässt sich das Ganze vielleicht so reparieren?  
Wo gibt es einen fachkundigen Ansprechpartner rund um Wuppertal bzw. wohin müsste der Dämpfer eingeschickt werden? 
Viele Fragen...
Grüße, 
der Kunstlehrer


----------



## Kanterei (2. Februar 2012)

Hallo an Alle hier!

Wer kann denn jetzt die Pläne für den Umbau auf den Fox RP23 bereitstellen?
Ich möchte mein geliebtes jekyll nun umbauen.
Wäre nett wenn Ihr Euch dazu melden könntet - vielleicht kann sich Meneken wieder dazu melden und uns allen Hier helfen.

Beste Grüße 
Kanterei


----------



## AlexMB (28. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem keine andere LÃ¶sung absehbar ist und ich auf mein Jekyll nicht verzichten will, lasse ich mir jetzt eine HÃ¼lse anfertigen.

Der Betrieb hat als Material Titan vorgeschlagen, weil es trotz der geringen MaterialstÃ¤rke stabil und vor allem wiederverwendbar ist, wenn der DÃ¤mpfer mal hinÃ¼ber ist.

Der Prototyp kostet zwar ne Stange Geld, aber ich sehe momentan keine andere LÃ¶sung. Den RP23 habe ich fÃ¼r 199â¬ bekommen, so dass ich mit Prototyp-HÃ¼lse noch unter den damaligen Preis von Meneken kommen sollte.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, wie die Sache ausgeht.

Falls sich noch der eine oder andere dranhÃ¤ngen will, bekommen wir sicher einen besseren Preis. Gebt mir bei Interesse einfach Bescheid, dann frage ich Staffelpreise an.

GrÃ¼Ãe,
Alex


----------



## Kanterei (28. März 2012)

Hallo,

gehts nun doch weiter!!

Die damailgen Fotos von "meneken" zeigen Gewindehülse aus Aluminium welche eloxiert wurden. 
Welche Länge hast Du Dir gekauft 185mm oder 190mm?
Ich suche noch einen für mein Jekyll 2 - werde bald zuschlagen!
Schade das es keinen mehr hier gibt der die Anleitung/Pläne bereitstellen kann. Ein Austausch muss aber stattgefunden haben.
Titanhülse ist gut -wie bringt man diese vernünftig auf den Dämpfer auf? Kleben ist klar - welchen Kleber? Passung?
Hast Du in irgeneiner Weise Erfahrung damit? 
Ich denke es gibt noch ein Haufen anderer Fahrer die dies interessieren könnte.

Grüße
Kanterei


----------



## AlexMB (28. März 2012)

Ich bin selbst kein Techniker, ich nutze den Betrieb aber für Spezialanfertigungen in der Firma. Sobald ich mehr Details habe, stelle ich Euch die Infos gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlexMB (28. März 2012)

Ich habe übrigens den 190er.


----------



## AlexMB (28. April 2012)

So die Hülse ist drauf und die erste Testfahrt verlief klasse. Die Plattform des rp23 harmoniert spitzenmäßig mit dem Fahrwerk des Jekyll.
Ich beobachte das jetzt mal ne Weile und berichte dann. Ich habe mir vorsichtshalber mehrere Hülsen machen lassen.


----------



## Kanterei (28. April 2012)

Na prima, hÅrt sich gut an. kannst Du mal Bilder schicken?
Welches Material habt Ihr fÃ¼r die HÃ¼lse eingesetzt 
und welchen Klebstoff.
GrÃ¼Ãe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMB (28. April 2012)

Das Material ist nun doch kein Titan sondern AlMgSi1 F30 (300-350N/mm² Zugfestigkeit). Kleber ist von Loctite.


----------



## Kanterei (29. April 2012)

Gefällt mir! Melde Dich doch nach Deinen Testfahrten nochmal mit Deinen Erfahrungen!
Wichtig ist die Klebestelle - welche Type des Loctite ist eingesetzt worden und wie habt Ihr die Hülse für die Verbindung vorbereitet?
Gute Fahrt!!


----------



## AlexMB (3. Mai 2012)

Das Spiel zwischen Hülse und Dämpfer ist 0,03 mm. 

Loctite 330

Vorgehensweise:

·         Fox-Aufkleber am Dämpfer entfernt,
·         Dämpfergehäuse und Hülseninnenseite maschinell (mit Bürstenkopf) angeschliffen,
·         Flächen mit Loctite-Reiniger 7063 gereinigt,
·         Hülseninnenseite mit Loctite-Aktivatorspray (im Loctite 330-Lieferumfang enthalten) besprüht,
·         Loctite-Gel auf das Dämpfergehäuse aufgestrichen,
·         Hülse leicht angewärmt und auf den Dämpfer aufgeschoben,
·         24h Trocknung

Ich war am Wochenende viel in ruppigem Gelände unterwegs. Die Hülse hat gehalten, trotz meiner 95 kg Kampfgewicht. Sitzt alles bombenfest. Ich teste mal weiter und berichte.


----------



## Kanterei (5. Mai 2012)

Super, gute Fahrt weiterhin.
WÃ¼rde auch eine HÅ«lse fertigen lassen - oder kann ich eine bei Dir kaufen?
GrÃ¼Ãe 
Kanterei


----------



## Toni22 (6. Mai 2012)

Hallo Alex,

würdest Du eine Hülse an mich verkaufen?  
Gruß Toni22


----------



## gouverneur (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo Alex,

ich wäre auch an so einer Hülse interessiert. Würdest du mir eine Verkaufen?


----------



## AlexMB (7. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe im Moment nur noch zwei Reservehülsen, die ich aber gerne behalten möchte, da sich die Bastelei erst noch im Langzeittest bewähren muss. 
Ich werde aber nächste Woche mal bei der Werkstatt anfragen, ob die nochmals ein paar Hülsen machen können. Die haben mich darauf hingewiesen, dass sie keine Gewährleistung übernehmen. Das war mir aber egal, weil ich unbedingt eine Lösung haben wollte. Ich hatte es vorher auch schon mal bei Reset Racing versucht, die auf x-Fusion Basis einen Trunnion-Dämpfer bauen und auch Gewährleistung geben. Aber vor Herbst hatten die keine Zeit.
Wenn das mit der Gewährleistung für Euch ok ist, gebt mir Bescheid, ob und wie viele Hülsen Ihr braucht, dann kann ich Staffelpreise anfragen.


----------



## Kanterei (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ist klar. Keinerlei Gewährleistung. Ich würde auf jeden Fall eine Hülse nehmen!!
Danke und Grüße
kanterei


----------



## gouverneur (8. Mai 2012)

Ich würde auch eine nehmen. Für mich stellt sich nur die Frage, ob diese Hülse auch auf den neuen 2012er Dämpfer passt? Die Auswahl an "alten" neuwertigen Dämpfern ist nicht gerade üppig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miyata (8. Mai 2012)

Hallo an die Jekyllfahrer,
auch ich würd eine Hülse nehme wenn der Preis akzeptabel ist. Gewährleistung ist mir in dem Fall nicht wichtig.


----------



## a_k52 (8. Mai 2012)

Ich würd auch eine nehmen wenn mich der Preis nicht völlig in den Ruin treibt


----------



## AlexMB (11. Mai 2012)

Habe jetzt ein Angebot bei Abnahme von 10 Hülsen. Ich schicke Euch eine PN.


----------



## Kanterei (11. Mai 2012)

Super, Danke!


----------



## claude36 (14. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch an dem Umbau / der Hülse interessiert.


----------



## doriuscrow (15. Mai 2012)

@alex
Kannst du mir bitte auch den Preis zuschicken ...
Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusselfraes (26. Mai 2012)

@alex
Hallo Alex , so`ne Hüse wär mir auch recht. Wär nett wennde mir Infos 
geben könntest. (Jekyll 1)
Thx


----------



## doriuscrow (26. Mai 2012)

Seid mir nicht böse, denn das hier hat nichts mit dem Dämpferumbau zu tun, aber hier schauen ja wohl einige ab und zu rein, die noch ein Jekyll besitzen. Deshalb die Frage:
Weiss einer von euch, ob der Conti MK II in 2,4" in den Hinterbau passt? Laut den Massen aus der Reifendatenbank ist er nicht zu breit, aber vielleicht zu hoch ... hat´s schonmal jemand getestet?

 MfG, Reimar


----------



## ACE2xxx (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Jekyll aus dem Jahr 2000 und würde da mal gerne so einen Dämpfer mit Hilfe einer Hülse gerne einbauen. Welchen kann ich denn da nehmen...den 190 mm oder kann ich auch denn 200mm nehmen?

hier noch ein Bild vom Baugleichen Rahmen(weiß nicht ob das eine Rolle spielt):






Falls es noch mit dem Modell geht, dann würde ich auch gerne eine Hülse nehmen!

VG

Toni


----------



## Enrgy (12. Juni 2012)

Da passt nur einer mit 165mm Länge!


----------



## ACE2xxx (12. Juni 2012)

Hey, na das ist ja perfekt, hab da noch einen   

Kann ich mir denn hier immer noch eine Hülse ordern?!

VG

Toni


----------



## AlexMB (15. Juni 2012)

Ich habe einen 190er. Durch das Außengewinde kannst Du den Dämpfer in der Aufhängung auf 6 cm stufenlos variieren. dadurch sind flachere und steilere Winkel möglich.
Der geistige Vater der Bastelei, Meneken, hat glaube ich alle Dämpferlängen angeboten.


----------



## ACE2xxx (15. Juni 2012)

Ok, das musst du mir aber noch ein Mal genauer erklären...
Ich kann den 165er oder den 190er Dämpfer nehmen, kann aber beim 195er dadurch, dass dort das Gewinde dran ist, einen verkürzten Federweg einstellen?!

Wäre es dann nicht vorteilhaft sofort den 165er zu nehmen und eine fixe Länge zu haben?

VG

Toni

PS.: Kann ich mir denn noch eine Hülse bestellen?


----------



## AlexMB (15. Juni 2012)

bin kein Techniker, für mich stellt sich die Sache aber wie folgt dar: der Federweg bleibt der gleiche, Du veränderst lediglich den Winkel. Je nachdem auf welche Höhe Du die Dämpferaufhängung schraubst, ist der Winkel flacher (Enduro) oder steiler (XC).
Ich habe die Hülse auf 6cm ablängen lassen, das sollte für alle RP23 Gehäuse passen, andernfalls kann man sie ja kürzen. 
Ich selbst habe momentan keine Hülsen mehr, wenn Du mir Deine Mailadresse schickst, leite ich Deine Anfrage gerne an den Betrieb weiter.


----------



## carpediem_b (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo Jekyll - Fans ,

hab auch 3 Jekylls 2003   ,

so nun hab ich ein Angebot für die Hülse bekommen wie sie Alex als Prototyp hat fertigen lassen - finde ich ja gut dass sie jemand fertigt und Alex dies hat wiederaufleben lassen - 

Hält deine hülse noch - gibts was neues Alex ???? o. ne bestätigung

so 

 - hülse kostet voll nackt 100 Euronen - finde das heavy .

 meneken verlangte civile 100  für eloxierte Hülse mit Verklebung / entlackung komplett , d.h da steckte richtig Arbeit incl. Dämpferzerlegung drin  - denke mind. 1 stunde ) - ohh bin doch etwas überrascht -na 30  wäre ja in Ordnung gewesen , aber bei 100  hab ich schon geschluckt 
- kann nun als schreibtischtäter nicht wirklich beurteilen wieviel produktionsaufwand dahintersteckt , aber der prototyp wurde ja schon gebaut und bezahlt von Alex u. wir gehen ggf. in die Kleinserie 

happy trails -  Bernhard

PS : na vielleicht möchte meneken- U. J.  für 150 komplett wieder einsteigen -


----------



## AlexMB (29. Juni 2012)

Die Hülse hält tadellos.

Der Preis ist natürlich nicht billig, muss jeder selbst wissen, ob es das wert ist. Ich war froh überhaupt einen Betrieb gefunden zu haben; scheinen momentan alle gut ausgelastet zu sein. Daher wohl die Preisbildung.

Ich schau mir lieber die andere Seite an: dank der Dämpfer-Plattform habe ich endlich ein Sahnehandling auf dem Niveau aktueller Bikes. Und wenn ich mir ansehe, was neuere Nachrüstdämpfer kosten, bzw. in welche Preis-Dimensionen Fullies heute abgedriftet sind, finde ich das Jekyll-Upgrade immer noch preiswert.

Oder wie McD sagen würde: I'm loving it !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carpediem_b (4. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jekyll - Fans - noch ein kleiner Hinweis dazu ,  nachdem ich mir einen RP23 Dämpfer beschaffen wollte - 

 bin auf diverse Dämpfer gestoßen , deren Hülse eine kleine Erhöhung ca . 2 cm von unten gesehen hat und damit kann man kein Hülse mehr drüber schieben. 
Is auf vielen Bilder fast nicht zu sehen , jedoch hab ich 2 Ebay - Verkäufer angefragt, die mir das bestätigt haben .


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2012)

Ja, das dürfte der Bypass zwischen Positiv und Negativkammer sein.

Alte Dämpfer hatten eine glatte gerade Hülse mit innenliegendem Gewinde für die Verschraubung am Dämpfer. Die neueren haben ein außenliegendes Gewinde welches einen zusätzlich größeren Durchmesser als der Rest der Lufthülse hat. Das steht natürlich dem Überstülpen der Gewindehülse ebenfalls entgegen.

Ganz dreist könnte man die Gewindehülse nun längs in 2 Hälften auftrennen und dann verkleben. Dem Gewindering sollte das nix ausmachen. 
kleines OT: Sehr große Laufringe von Kugellagern für den Großmaschinenbau werden nach der Herstellung auch gebrochen, um sie überhaupt transportieren zu können. Die entstandenen Bruchflächen passen hinterher wieder perfekt aufeinander. 
Der Tragfähigkeit des eigentlichen Gewindes sollte so ein kleiner Spalt also nicht negativ entgegenstehen.
Aber ob die Verklebung zweier Halbschalen dann so stabil wird wie die ursprünglich geplante Verklebung einer kompletten Hülse...


----------



## AlexMB (4. Juli 2012)

Ich habe diese Erhöhung abgeschliffen.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2012)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Erhöhung abgeschliffen.



Sehr gut! Keep it simple! 

Du weißt schon, um was es sich da handelt? Diese Erhöhung wird durch Stanzen gefertigt. Das heißt, auf der Innenseite der Lufthülse befindet sich eine Nut, welche die Luft zwischen Positiv- und Negativkammer strömen läßt, wenn der Kolben mit der Dichtung drüber fährt. Also sowas wie ein Kurzschluß zum kurzzeitigen Druckausgleich. 

Wenn du nun diese Erhöhung abschleifst, reduziert sich die Wandstärke an dieser Stelle auf scheinbar gerade noch so viele Atomschichten, daß kein Loch hervortritt. Die Stelle ist jetzt ungefähr so stabil wie ein Schlauch, der eine große Beule beim Aufpumen bekommt. Die Wandstärke der Hülse ist an der Stelle nicht größer, sondern einfach nur von innen nach außen gebogen. 

Zum Glück steigt der Druck an dieser selbst gefertigten Schwachstelle beim Einfedern nicht auch noch an, sondern fällt ab. Aber wenn es da mal rauspfeift, kannste das Loch ja wieder zuschweißen


----------



## AlexMB (4. Juli 2012)

Dafür liegen da jetzt zwei Schichten Material drüber, der Hochleistungs-Kleber und die Hülse. Letztere überdeckt das Dämpfergehäuse großflächig und sitzt extrem straff.


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juli 2012)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Dafür liegen da jetzt zwei Schichten Material drüber, der Hochleistungs-Kleber und die Hülse. Letztere überdeckt das Dämpfergehäuse großflächig und sitzt extrem straff.




da haste noch mal Glück gehabt 

Ich bin ja immer für quick+dirty Lösungen zu haben (wenn man hier oft liest, daß manche am liebsten quasi noch ihre Ventilkappen mit dem Dremo anziehen würden, um bloß nix zu zerstören), aber das hätte selbst ich mich nicht getraut. Hast du denn vorher mal ausgemessen, welche Wandstärke die Hülse hat und wie hoch die Erhebung war, oder war das reine Verzweiflung/Unwissenheit mit dem Abschleifen?


----------



## AlexMB (5. Juli 2012)

Hauptsache es funktioniert. Die Idee mit dem Aufschneiden könnte auch funktionieren. Vielleicht reicht ja auch nur ein Schlitz an der Stelle, dann muss man die Hülse nicht komplett trennen.


----------



## AlexMB (5. Juli 2012)

Wie auch immer, es bleibt ne Bastelei ohne Anspruch auf technische Unfehlbarkeit.

Dafür kann ich den formidablen Jekyll-Rahmen noch ne Weile länger fahren und das bringt mit dem rp23 mehr Spass, als je zuvor.


----------



## carpediem_b (6. Juli 2012)

Hallo Jekylls, 
habe jetzt mal toxoholics angeschrieben , damit wir da etwas mehr Klarheit reinkriegen welche echten Alternativen es gibt , seit wann der Bobel dran is an den RP23 ,( weil früher war er ja nich da, sieh Bild v. meneken)) , oder ggf. anderer Foxdämpfer mit gleichem oder kleinerem Dämpfer Hülsendurchmesser.

- Abschleifen des Bobels , aufschneiden der Hülse  usw. sind alles aus meiner sicht nur Notlösungen der letzten Art , die ggf. neue probleme schaffen  - kann gutgehen muß aber nich - 

Hat von den Interessanten  schon jemand die 100  Hülse geordert u. ggf. verbaut ??? 

Cu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## carpediem_b (6. Juli 2012)

So - danke an Toxoholics - schnelle kompetente Antwort ,

die Erhöhung is schon immer am RP 23 den es seit ca. Mitte  2006 gibt;
einen alternativen  Dämpfer zum Umbau ohne diese Erhöhung gibt es nicht.


Hab dann nochmal nachgelesen und rauszufinden wie es von meneken gemacht wurde.

und am 17.07.2011 hat meneken geschrieben :

_*"Die Nut für die Floataussparung muss von Hand gestochen werden; einfacher gehts natürlich mit ner CNC Maschine"*_


Hallo Alex hast du die Unterlagen von meneken bekommen oder weißt du wer sie hat ?
Wurde diese Nut nicht mit reingemacht bei deiner Hülse , weil du deine vorher abgeschliffen hast ?
- können die das noch machen ,sodaß man die Erhöhung nicht abschleifen muß ?

- danke für Antwort

Cu


----------



## AlexMB (7. Juli 2012)

Ich habe mangels Kontakt leider keine Unterlagen von meneken bekommen

Ich habe Dir ja den direkten Kontakt zu dem Betrieb durchgegeben. Vielleicht kann er in Sachen Nut etwas machen, oder Du versuchst es eben selbst per Hand. 

Ich habe mit dem Abschleifen scheinbar die rustikalere Variante gewählt, ... bisher ohne Probleme. Ich halte Euch aber auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## Birgi-Star (26. Juli 2012)

Guten Abend!

Ich bin neu hier im Forum und bin bei der Suche nach einem neuen Dämpfer auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Nun habe ich das Glück, dass mein Nachbar Industriegraveur ist (unter anderem die Meisterschale) und ich somit zugriff auf Computer gesteuerte CNC-Fräsen habe. Er ist mir bei der Fertigung natürlich behilflich und das gerne, da er selbst auch ein Cannondale fährt (allerdings ein Carbon-Modell).

Also hat hier jemand die Möglichkeit, mir die Pläne von meneken zur Verfügung zu stellen? Vielleicht besteht dann auch die Möglichkeit, die Hülsen günstig zu beziehen. Hierzu kann - Stand jetzt - jedoch noch nichts sagen.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung im Voraus!!!

Gruß,
Birger


----------



## Freihreidler (19. August 2012)

Ich bin neu hier und habe meinen Post wohl in den falschen Thread gestellt. Sorry, deswegen hier nochmal:

Ich bin ebenfalls an dem Gewindering interessiert, für eine positive Nachricht wäre ich sehr dankbar.

NB: Soll ich den 184 oder den 190 mm langen Fox Float RP23 einbauen?  Vorne ist in meinem Jekyll 700 (Bj. 2003 oder 2002) seit Neuestem eine  Lefty Ultra 120 Carbon PBR verbaut.
Um den Höhenunterschied zur vorher genutzten Super Fatty DL mit 80 mm  Federweg auszugleichen, habe ich momentan den Dämpfer (ein Fox Float RL  trunion 165 mm) ganz nach hinten gedreht.
Ich fahre max. S3 (leichtes bis mittleres All Mountain).
Gewicht 75 bis 77 kg bei 185 cm Körpergröße.

Gruß - Freihreidler


----------



## a_k52 (19. August 2012)

Freihreidler schrieb:


> Ich bin ebenfalls an dem Gewindering interessiert, für eine positive Nachricht wäre ich sehr dankbar.



Hallo,

ich habe noch einen unbenutzten Gewindering hier liegen...leider ist mein Jekyll noch vor dem Einbau 'von uns gegangen', deswegen ist die Hülse übrig.

Wenn du interesse hast können wir den Rest gern per PM klären!


----------



## a_k52 (20. August 2012)

nur zur Info weil schon öfters nachgefragt wurde: meine übrige Hülse ist mittlerweile verkauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freihreidler (4. September 2012)

Habe heute bei toxoholics angerufen, weil ich mir in mein Jekyll 2003 einen Float CTD Adjustable Boost Valve LV 190/50,8 mm einbauen will. Die Aluhülse zum Aufkleben habe ich, die Abmessungen des Dämpfers müssten passen.

Der Mitarbeiter von toxoholics erzählte mir, dass er starke Bedenken bezüglich der Haltbarkeit habe, weil auf den Dämpfer eine hohe Belastung einwirke und die original Trunion Dämpfer dafür extra eine dickere Wandung der Luftkammer mit eingefrästem Gewinde hätten.
Zur Zeit seien einige der Selbstbaudämpfer bei ihm zur Reparatur.

Können die, die bereits einen umgebauten Dämpfer nutzen, diese Bedenken teilen?

Gruß - Freihreidler


----------



## AlexMB (5. September 2012)

Ich fahre die Hülsenlösung jetzt seit Ende April. Bisher hält sie bombenfest. Ich kontrolliere den Dämpfer halt vor jedem Ausritt. 

Das ist natürlich noch kein Langzeittest. Vielleicht kann sich ja einer der Meneken-Kunden dazu äußern, bei denen hat die Hülsenlösung ja schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel.

Allein wegen des Spaßgewinns durch den RP23 am Jekyll hat sich die Investition für mich aber schon gelohnt.


----------



## FraRa (9. November 2012)

Servus,

hat sich denn jetzt schon was getan auf dem Hülsensektor mit Nut? Falls jemand bereit wäre mir die Zeichnung zur Verfügung zu stellen, würde ich mich gerne der Thematik nochmals annehmen, da ich ebenfalls zugriff auf eine CNC Maschine habe


----------



## RadTotal (11. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

da mein alter Float-Dämpfer nun endgültig (das gute Stück hat immerhin 11 Jahre gehalten) hinüber ist, und ich einfach zu sehr an mein Jekyll hänge, würde ich nun gerne den RP23 verbauen.
Den Dämpfer habe ich hier schon liegen. Den Durchmesser der Lufthülse habe ich mit 40,46mm gemessen. Was mir jetzt noch fehlt ist das Außengewinde.
Hat hier evtl. jemand eine genaue Angabe für mich (1 11/16" -20 UNR) liege ich da richtig???  Nenndurchmesser 42,862 (gemessen 42,68), Steigung 1,27, Flankenwinkel 60°
Mehr Details siehe Bilder im Album.

Ausführung etwas anders als die hier gezeigten. Gewinde geht nicht komplett durch ... Hülse hat im hinteren Teil einen stärkeren Durchmesser für mehr Stabilität, da die Nut für den Bypass das Teil etwas schwächt. Dafür muss die Erhöhung vom Bypass aber nicht komplett abgeschliffen werden.


Schöne Grüße
Tobi


----------



## JekyllMaggo (23. März 2014)

Hallo Leute

Bin hier neu u habe auch das selbe Problem. Der Fachhandel meinte ich soll ein neues bike kaufen weil es keine Ersatzteile für die Dämpfer mehr gibt. Damit will ich mich aber nicht abfinden u bin jetzt hier gelandet.

Also mein Fox Float soll gegen einen sperrbaren Dämpfer ersetzt werden.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen danke schon mal...


----------



## AlexMB (21. April 2014)

Hi JekyllMaggo, ich habe noch zwei Hülsen mit passendem Außengewinde um einen RP23 in die Dämpferaufhängung des Jekyll einzubauen. Du must die Hülse einfach auf einen RP23 aufkleben (Anleitung in diesem Thread). Der Thread beschreibt auch verschiedene Lösungen für den Bypass am RP23; diesen entweder leicht abschleifen (habe ich so gemacht, bisher ohne Probleme) oder eine Öhse in die Hülse stechen (erhält den Bypass in der ursprünglichen Form). Wenn Du Interesse an einer Hülse hast, melde Dich per PN. Grüße, Alex


----------



## zhill (19. Mai 2014)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Hi JekyllMaggo, ich habe noch zwei Hülsen mit passendem Außengewinde um einen RP23 in die Dämpferaufhängung des Jekyll einzubauen. Du must die Hülse einfach auf einen RP23 aufkleben (Anleitung in diesem Thread). Der Thread beschreibt auch verschiedene Lösungen für den Bypass am RP23; diesen entweder leicht abschleifen (habe ich so gemacht, bisher ohne Probleme) oder eine Öhse in die Hülse stechen (erhält den Bypass in der ursprünglichen Form). Wenn Du Interesse an einer Hülse hast, melde Dich per PN. Grüße, Alex


Hi Alexmb, hätte intresse an einer gewindehülse (hab jekyll 800 Bj. 2005)


----------



## JekyllMaggo (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo bike freunde.

Ich kann nur bestätigen was meine vor Redner nach dem Umbau geschrieben haben...

Es is der Hammer... Bin eben von ner Tour gekommen (großer feldberg im Taunus) ich hab da Abfahrten genommen die waren echt nicht feierlich das Fahrverhalten ist sowas von Hammer. Auch Berg auf Macht es jetzt richtig Laune alles hält u fühlt sich super an. Ich bin echt froh das ihr mir hier helfen konntet u ich mein altes jekyll wieder voll ran nehmen kann

Liebe Grüße aus Hessen


----------



## Hessenbiker_FFM (1. August 2014)

Hallo und guten Tag,
auch ich, ein Midager mit etwa 80kg habe nun gebraucht ein Jekyll600 erstanden und bin sehr glücklich. Allerdings bedarf der Dämpfer, ein Fox Shocx Float einer Überholung bzw. eines Austausches, da er bei jeder Fahrbewegung kräftig eintaucht. Habe mit Interesse die Lösungen hier gelesen, meine Frage:
Diese Hülsen sind wo zu bekommen und kosten wieviel (hoffe ich habe es nicht überlesen)? AlexMB bot ja im April noch 2 Sätze an, noch was vorhanden?
Sind die von Menekes angepassten Dämpfer noch zu erhalten?
Ins Jekyll 1 (2000-2003) kann ich den RP23 mit 165mm Länge einbauen oder?
Pumpt der Dämpfer dann bei korrektem Druck auch so viel oder wird das Fahrverhalten deutlich besser?
Hoffe ich stelle nicht zu blöde Fragen, vielen dank schon mal


----------



## Enrgy (1. August 2014)

Hessenbiker_FFM schrieb:


> Ins Jekyll 1 (2000-2003) kann ich den RP23 mit 165mm Länge einbauen oder?
> Pumpt der Dämpfer dann bei korrektem Druck auch so viel oder wird das Fahrverhalten deutlich besser?



ja, einen 165mm kann man einbauen, wenn man die vorhandene hülse umschraubt

also gepumpt haben die dämpfer bei mir eigentlich nie am alten jekyll, liegts vielleicht an der fahrweise? 
ich konnte das rad bergauf fast wippfrei bewegen, auch ohne platform gedönse. wenn mann natürlich wie wild auf dem teil rumhampelt und wiegetritt ohne ende braucht, kann das schon wieder anders aussehen. dann dreht man eben die zugstufe etwas ein (wenn keine druckstufe vorhanden) und es wird gleich ruhiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hessenbiker_FFM (5. August 2014)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Hi JekyllMaggo, ich habe noch zwei Hülsen mit passendem Außengewinde um einen RP23 in die Dämpferaufhängung des Jekyll einzubauen. Du must die Hülse einfach auf einen RP23 aufkleben (Anleitung in diesem Thread). Der Thread beschreibt auch verschiedene Lösungen für den Bypass am RP23; diesen entweder leicht abschleifen (habe ich so gemacht, bisher ohne Probleme) oder eine Öhse in die Hülse stechen (erhält den Bypass in der ursprünglichen Form). Wenn Du Interesse an einer Hülse hast, melde Dich per PN. Grüße, Alex


Hallo Alex,
ist zufällig einer der beiden Hülsen noch verfügbar? Hätte Interesse daran. vielleicht magst Dich mich Preisvorstellung melden würde mich freuen.
Eine unwissende Frage: Geht der Hülsendurchmesser für jede Dämpferlänge des RP23? Welche kann ich in ein Jekyll 1 einbauen?


----------



## Hessenbiker_FFM (5. August 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ja, einen 165mm kann man einbauen, wenn man die vorhandene hülse umschraubt
> 
> also gepumpt haben die dämpfer bei mir eigentlich nie am alten jekyll, liegts vielleicht an der fahrweise?
> ich konnte das rad bergauf fast wippfrei bewegen, auch ohne platform gedönse. wenn mann natürlich wie wild auf dem teil rumhampelt und wiegetritt ohne ende braucht, kann das schon wieder anders aussehen. dann dreht man eben die zugstufe etwas ein (wenn keine druckstufe vorhanden) und es wird gleich ruhiger.


Vielen Dank für die Antwort, auch wenn sie wenig erhellend ist, da es durchaus nicht an der Fahrweise liegt. Er federt stark bei jeder Pedaldrehung, ruhig sitzend im Sattel. Ist halt nur der ganz einfache Fox Float ohne jede Einstellmöglichkeit.


----------



## AlexMB (5. August 2014)

Hessenbiker_FFM schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> ist zufällig einer der beiden Hülsen noch verfügbar? Hätte Interesse daran. vielleicht magst Dich mich Preisvorstellung melden würde mich freuen.
> Eine unwissende Frage: Geht der Hülsendurchmesser für jede Dämpferlänge des RP23? Welche kann ich in ein Jekyll 1 einbauen?



Hallo Hessenbiker,
die Hülsen sind leider alle weg. Wenn Du mir Deine Mail-Adresse via PN durchgibst, kann ich versuchen, sie an den Fachbetrieb weiterzuleiten. Kann mir vorstellen, dass Du ein paar Hülsen abnehmen musst, damit sich der Aufwand lohnt.
Das Pumpen ist durch die Propedal-Funktion des RP23 komplett weg. Auch offen fährt sich das Bike viel ruhiger, als vorher.
Viele Grüße, Alex


----------



## Enrgy (5. August 2014)

Hessenbiker_FFM schrieb:


> Ist halt nur der ganz einfache Fox Float ohne jede Einstellmöglichkeit.



den hatte ich im 2002er jekyll auch drin, keine zugstufeneinstellung, nur lockout. und viel gewippt hat da nix. trotzdem war hinterher der float rl natürlich wesentlich besser.


----------



## hannes_rides (25. August 2014)

Falls jemand eine Hülse für einen rp23 benötigt pn an mich. Hab mir heute eine angefertigt und erfolgreich verklebt. Das Ergebnis ist Top!


----------



## dalefog (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo! Gibt es hier noch jemanden, der Infos zum Bau dieser Hülsen hat? Welche Firma hatte damals den Auftrag gefertigt?


----------



## lumpi263 (6. September 2015)

Hallo,

Bei mir ist das Thema momentan leider auch aktuell, da mein originaler Dämpfer kaputt ist.

Gibt es zufällig noch jemand der Interesse an einer Gewindehülse hat?

Dann würde ich mal ein paar Firmen bei mir Anfragen.

MFG
Steffen


----------



## DRjekyll800 (16. Juni 2016)

lumpi263 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Bei mir ist das Thema momentan leider auch aktuell, da mein originaler Dämpfer kaputt ist.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
ist vielleicht ein bisschen verspätet, aber das Problem mit nem neuen Dämpfer für mein Jekyll wird auch grade aktuell.

Sollte jemand noch die Möglichkeit zur Beschaffung der Hülsen, oder eventuell andere Lösungsvorschläge für einen neuen Dämpfer haben, dann bitte PN an mich

Vielen Dank 
Gruß Marcel


----------



## Symion (16. Juni 2016)

Was ist denn genau kaputt? Auch die alten Fox Dämpfer lassen sich mit einem Service wieder in Schwung bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lumpi263 (16. Juni 2016)

Hallo Marcel, 

Nachdem es hier wenig bis keine Rückmeldung gab, habe ich meinen originalen Dämpfer überholt und der RP23 mit 165mm Länge steht aktuell zum Verkauf.

Mfg
Steffen


----------



## dalefog (22. Februar 2017)

Aktuell möchte ich gerne Adapter Hülsen für den FOX RP23 herstellen lassen. 
Wer Interesse hat, bitte hier melden.


----------



## Nummer5 (6. März 2017)

Hallo,
also ich hätte wieder Interesse.


----------



## DerThomasD (20. April 2017)

Hallo, ich hätte ebenfalls Interesse.

Grüße, Thomas


----------



## decat-mtb (4. November 2018)

Hallo dalefog,

ich hätte ebenfalls interesse an eine Adapter Hülsen für den FOX RP23. Möchte gerne mein Redro Cannondale zum leben erwecken.
Habe nach einer Alternative gesucht und Euren klasse Beitrag gefunden.

Grüße, Oliver


----------



## Uiuiui (17. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen ^^
Ich suche für das Jekyll eines Freundes den Dämpfer mit Aufnahme. 
Hat evtl jmd einen Abzugeben?
Sonst  muss ich eine Aufnahme bauen mit der man normale Dämpfer einbauen kann.

Da wäre mir ein kompletter Dämpfer mit Mutter erst mal lieber.

Danke
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## birotor (10. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, auch ich suche einen Dämpfer oder diese Hülse (Zeichnung mit Bemaßung wäre auch hilfreich). Ich habe dann evtl. die Möglichkeit, diese herzustellen. 

Danke und Grüße
Volker


----------



## dalefog (11. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, ich wäre gerne dabei, wenn eine Hülse gebaut werden kann.


----------



## Murdock2 (15. Dezember 2019)

Servus,

der Dämpfer meines Jekyll hats auch hinter sich. 
Wenn jemand die Hülse beschaffen kann, nehm ich auch Eine.
Grüße
Murdock.


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (27. Januar 2020)

Hallöle, ich hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit ein paar Hülsen in der Ausbildungswerkstatt eines grossen Getriebeherstellers fertigen zu lassen. Gibt hier noch jemanden, der eine Zeichnung der Gewindehülse hat, oder sagen kann welches Gewinde die Hülse hat?


----------



## Nummer5 (27. Januar 2020)

Ich gehe mal auf die Suche...
Könnte diese noch irgendwo haben.


----------



## DerThomasD (27. Januar 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Hallöle, ich hätte evtl. die Möglichkeit ein paar Hülsen in der Ausbildungswerkstatt eines grossen Getriebeherstellers fertigen zu lassen. Gibt hier noch jemanden, der eine Zeichnung der Gewindehülse hat, oder sagen kann welches Gewinde die Hülse hat?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 970810


Ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## DerThomasD (27. Januar 2020)

Gefunden habe ich anliegende Info; ich meine, die ist auch aus diesem Beitrag. Finde ich ad hoc aber nicht.

Absolutes Maß ist nicht angegeben; wäre also erforderlich, einen Dämpfer zu vermessen. 
Grüße, Thomas


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (27. Januar 2020)

DerThomasD schrieb:


> Gefunden habe ich anliegende Info; ich meine, die ist auch aus diesem Beitrag. Finde ich ad hoc aber nicht.
> 
> Absolutes Maß ist nicht angegeben; wäre also erforderlich, einen Dämpfer zu vermessen.
> Grüße, Thomas


Ich bräuchte eigentl. nur mal die Info um welches Gewinde es sich handelt! Alles andere kann ich ja problemlos selbst ausmessen und zeichnen.


----------



## DerThomasD (27. Januar 2020)

AlexMB schrieb:


> bin kein Techniker, für mich stellt sich die Sache aber wie folgt dar: der Federweg bleibt der gleiche, Du veränderst lediglich den Winkel. Je nachdem auf welche Höhe Du die Dämpferaufhängung schraubst, ist der Winkel flacher (Enduro) oder steiler (XC).
> Ich habe die Hülse auf 6cm ablängen lassen, das sollte für alle RP23 Gehäuse passen, andernfalls kann man sie ja kürzen.
> Ich selbst habe momentan keine Hülsen mehr, wenn Du mir Deine Mailadresse schickst, leite ich Deine Anfrage gerne an den Betrieb weiter.



Die Info fand ich auch noch...


----------



## DerThomasD (27. Januar 2020)

PEUGEOTfan schrieb:


> Ich bräuchte eigentl. nur mal die Info um welches Gewinde es sich handelt! Alles andere kann ich ja problemlos selbst ausmessen und zeichnen.


Da habe ich leider kein geeignetes Werkzeug um das Feingewinde ordentlich zu vermessen. 
Wenn Du aber jemanden hast, der das anfertigen kann vermisst der vielleicht auch die Hülse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nummer5 (27. Januar 2020)

Bitteschön!
Hat mal jemand geschaut ob die neueren Float DPS ohne EVOL vom Durchmesser auch gehen würde?


----------



## PEUGEOTfan (27. Januar 2020)

Nummer5 schrieb:


> Bitteschön!
> Hat mal jemand geschaut ob die neueren Float DPS ohne EVOL vom Durchmesser auch gehen würde?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 970859


Sehr geil! Ich danke dir!


----------



## Nummer5 (27. Januar 2020)

Der Duchmesser hat nichts mit EVOL zu tun. Blösin geschrieben.
Der SV hat wohl 40,4mm
Der LV hat wohl 47,4mm
Zumindest bei TNC steht es so auf der Seite.
Ein neue* Float DPS SV* würde also auch gehen.


----------



## Uiuiui (4. Februar 2020)

Ich hätte auch interesse an einer oder besser 2hülsen ^^


----------



## Florian_Brandt (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Jekyll Gemeinde,

mein Fox Float funktioniert noch und ist gerade im SerVice. Erneuert ihr eure Gleitbuchsen? Mittlerweile gibt es diese als Ersatzteile nicht mehr. Die Buchsen waren innen teflon beschichtete. Die Buchsen und ihre Funktion sind meines Wissens wichtig dass der Dämpfer spiel hat und in den Buchsen gleiten kann...

Gruß Flo


----------



## strikemike (25. Mai 2021)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand einen FOX RP 23 für Cannondale Jekyll 1. Serie übrig? Ich würde meinen alten Dämpfer gerne ersetzen.


----------



## sKamui (27. Mai 2021)

Ich würde auch zwei Hülsen oder drei benötigen. Gibt es noch Personen die im Besitz solcher tollen Tuningparts sind ?


----------



## sKamui (27. Mai 2021)

Es wäre für ein Jekyll Baujahr 2001 welche Länge der Hülse wäre hierfür am besten geeignet oder sind 6cm immer passend ?

Kennt jemand einen Adapter oder eine Aufnahme die man statt der Konstruktion die mit dem Rahmen verschraubt ist, die also Aufnahme dient für alle gängigen Dämpfer ?


----------



## yuijuz (19. August 2022)

Hallo, ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer solchen Hülse und dem passenden Klebstoff für diese Mission, gibts da Tips? 
LG!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ruckus1.0 (1. September 2022)

yuijuz schrieb:


> Hallo, ich bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer solchen Hülse und dem passenden Klebstoff für diese Mission, gibts da Tips?
> LG!



Ich hätte auch Interesse an solch einer Hülse😊


----------

